# How to Make Customized Boot-able DVD or USB



## monsieor (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi People,
I was wondering if I could make a FreeBSD boot-able USB or DVD with pre-installed software and services such as DHCP Client/Server. I would be pleased if you could help me.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2012)

You can probably get quite a long way following this: Building a CD Bootable Firewall with FreeBSD.


----------

